

Most Tweets Produce Zero Replies or Retweets - gasull
http://mashable.com/2010/09/29/twitter-replies-retweets/

======
Raphomet
I'm frankly surprised that 29% of tweets DO produce replies or retweets. This
really changes my perception of how the average user uses Twitter - people are
interacting with each other a lot more frequently than I thought.

I guess this might be a result of Twitter hiding replies to your followees'
tweets if you don't also follow the repliers.

